# Need help! Anyone who can help draw my fursona.



## ShinxTheCatGirl (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey! My name is Marcy and i was hoping to find someone who could help draw my fursona for free? It would mean a lot to me since i have been a furry for a long time and failed many times to draw mine. I can give details to those who could help. Thanks.


----------



## Steriiyo (Jun 18, 2016)

Depending on how complex your Fursona, depends on if it's going to be free.  Most artists won't do free Fursona/Character artwork unless it's a raffle, a gift, if they know you really well, fan art, and so on.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 18, 2016)

Steriiyo said:


> Depending on how complex your Fursona, depends on if it's going to be free.  Most artists won't do free Fursona/Character artwork unless it's a raffle, a gift, if they know you really well, fan art, and so on.



Ehh that's debatable really. There are some who would do it for free solely to get their name out there. Others are bored and wanna do something simple and so on.

Hell I'd probably do it if it's not some weirdass angel dragon kin apachi helicopter thing with 69 different colours for fur


----------



## ShinxTheCatGirl (Jun 20, 2016)

Sergei nohomo- could you? Is that ok? It is rather simple, a purple girl cat with long black hair, green eyes, left ear pierced, with black stripes an the ankles and wrists. And a tail with a white puffy end. Wearing a white singlet and black shorts.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 20, 2016)

There`s a reply feature on the site mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gyazo - 2abe1fafb492c67972e832e857170bd3.png

But sure. Plantigrade or digigrade?


----------



## ShinxTheCatGirl (Jun 23, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> There`s a reply feature on the site mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. Brain wasn't working. Digigrade please! Thank you!


----------



## Storok (Jun 23, 2016)

lol i have some free time now... i will draw it but... my art is cringe
anyways hand me the details
i will try my verry best
when the stuff i drew seems to be good enough for you... Userpage of storok -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fightrr_Kat (Jun 29, 2016)

ShinxTheCatGirl said:


> Hey! My name is Marcy and i was hoping to find someone who could help draw my fursona for free? It would mean a lot to me since i have been a furry for a long time and failed many times to draw mine. I can give details to those who could help. Thanks.


Hi Marcy! I'm brand new to the site & the community so I'm willing to draw your character for free as practice, as long as you don't mind me posting it on my main FA as reference for future buyers.


----------

